# 2 Benches 2 Decades



## NeilYeag (May 5, 2012)

I built my first bench almost 20 years ago at my shop in upstate New York. Crazy combinations, Hard Maple Laminated top, Padauk end cap and tail vise plate, Walnut side skirts, Birds Eye Maple cover for the twin screw with ebony turned handles, and for good measure lacewood and ebony accent pieces. Red Oak stretchers and legs. I finished it and then I did not want to use it for fear of damaging it!

Wood Central's write up 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/2002Bench.jpg

Now for the new bench an English Hand Tool Bench style. Built here in Thailand. This was a 100% hand tool project. A few blisters after drilling all of those dog holes with a hand brace and auger bit. Material is Ha Ngam a dense heavy wood that is harvested in Laos and Cambodia. Nice looking and hand tool friendly. It cost about US $2.00 per BF:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0173.jpg

Thanks for looking.

Neil


----------



## Brink (May 5, 2012)

Those are both great benches. The ha ngam is an interesting looking wood. Looks like a wooden vice screw was used? 

Where in NY was your shop?


----------



## Brink (May 5, 2012)

Never mind me, lol. I read the wood central write up. Brewster, I work there.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2012)

Very nice bench- beautiful wood!!


----------



## Mizer (May 5, 2012)

Beautiful, I was wondering about the wood screw too?


----------



## EricJS (May 5, 2012)

Outstanding! I love workbenches, and both of those are over the top! Excellent workmanship on both!


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2012)

Nice benches especially like that English bench. My next one in a 100 years is going to be the French design like in Christopher Schwarz's Workbench book. Love that design & the functionality of it.


----------



## NeilYeag (May 7, 2012)

Brink said:


> Those are both great benches. The ha ngam is an interesting looking wood. Looks like a wooden vice screw was used?
> 
> Where in NY was your shop?



Ha Ngam is nice stuff to work with, easy on hand tools and has a lot if interesting character.

Actually I intended to use wood vice screws and I have a full set of taps and dies for wooden dowels but they are stil in the US. I bought a section of threaded steel rod and made them with that.

Epoxied the threaded rods into a wood blank to make the screw, and them epoxied the nuts into another block.
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/ViceScrew.jpg

Works very smoothly and efficiently. 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/TwinScrewVise.jpg

Neil


----------



## NeilYeag (May 7, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice benches especially like that English bench. My next one in a 100 years is going to be the French design like in Christopher Schwarz's Workbench book. Love that design & the functionality of it.



I like the French one as well, but I think the build on this one is much easier, especially with hand tools. I finished this one in about 60 hours total. This design and plan came from The Logan Cabinet Shoppe Blog. Good stuff if you haven't already checked it out:

Workbench Build

Neil


----------



## Twig Man (May 7, 2012)

LOve it!! I would give anything to be able to do that


----------



## NeilYeag (May 8, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> LOve it!! I would give anything to be able to do that



I think this bench is within the abilities of most wood workers even with a minimum set of hand tools. I think that one can put this together with:

2 sharp hand saws one rip, one cross cut
3/8 mortise chisel and a heavy mallet
1/2" and 3/4" bench chisels
Brace and 1/2" 3/4" and 1" bits
A #5 or #6 bench plane
2 small clamps
Measuring - a tape measure will do 
Hammer
Some nails and Glue

You will also need some thing to work on to build the bench. I threw together a pair of sawhorses from some semi rough stock: (sorry about the poor image quality)

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/sawhorse600x800.jpg

And then the rest is just working in a logical order. I have some other pictures of the build here:

My Bench Build

Neil


----------

